# Newbie to threads. Doctors ambulance hiring



## slewy (Jan 15, 2013)

So I am brand spanking new to any type of thread, so bear with me here. I have been searching the forums and have not came across a thread that goes in detail about Doctor's Ambulance in South OC. I just took the written test for the company, and was wondering what I can expect from the interview/orientation. I also applied at Care but it seems like with them it will take longer to hear back because it is all based online. Anyways, how long are the interviews typically and any surprise questions that they pop at you? I really want to run 911 calls and with Doctor's you only have one chance. It seems like with Doctor's the process of hiring is much quicker than Care. How long did the process take till you applied vs. started at each company?

Thanks a lot,
Slew


----------



## Rykielz (Jan 15, 2013)

I applied to Doctor's 3 different times (2006, 2008, 2010) before they were acquired by AMR, so I'm assuming the process is probably different. The interview I went through basically had 5-6 generic interview questions:

1) Tell me about yourself.
2) Why do you want to work here?
3) What are you future goals?
4) Why should we hire you?
5 & 6) Situational questions:
        a) partner smells of alcohol...
        b) partner stole something...
        c) customer complaint... etc 

If they want you the interview will be about 20-30 min. and they'll go over your driving record among other things. If they don't want you, the interview will feel short and he won't go over anything with you. All you'll get is a, "Thank you for your time. You'll hear from us soon."

When I interviewed in 2010 I was 21 (and a medic lol) and was finally offered a job, although I turned it down because I was offered a medic position in a 9-1-1 system. To me it seemed like if you were under 21 you had a VERY slim chance of being hired. Although it could've been that I'd been through so many interviews by my third time around that it was second nature. Good luck to you!


----------



## slewy (Jan 15, 2013)

Rykielz said:


> I applied to Doctor's 3 different times (2006, 2008, 2010) before they were acquired by AMR, so I'm assuming the process is probably different. The interview I went through basically had 5-6 generic interview questions:
> 
> 
> When I interviewed in 2010 I was 21 (and a medic lol) and was finally offered a job.
> ...


----------



## Rykielz (Jan 15, 2013)

You're good. There's a lot of time between those and they were pretty common traffic violations. If they even show up on the H-6 still you can just say, "I accept full responsibility for what I did. At the time I was 16, but I've matured a lot since then and have learned the importance of safe driving..."

All they care about with regards to your driving record are the points, unless you have something serious like a DUI, Reckless Driving, etc. With 90% of ambulance companies you are only insurable if you have 2 points or less. Points drop off every 3 years after the occurrence of the violation in California unless you have a failure to appear/pay the fine with one of the infractions. At that point it'd be 5 years.


----------



## slewy (Jan 15, 2013)

Rykielz said:


> You're good. There's a lot of time between those and they were pretty common traffic violations. If they even show up on the H-6 still you can just say, "I accept full responsibility for what I did. At the time I was 16, but I've matured a lot since then and have learned the importance of safe driving..."
> 
> All they care about with regards to your driving record are the points, unless you have something serious like a DUI, Reckless Driving, etc. With 90% of ambulance companies you are only insurable if you have 2 points or less. Points drop off every 3 years after the occurrence of the violation in California unless you have a failure to appear/pay the fine with one of the infractions. At that point it'd be 5 years.



Awesome, thanks for the input! I have an interview with Care and Doctors hope all goes well.
Thanks man


----------



## xkrae (May 23, 2014)

Hi slewy I just came across this old post and I was wondering if the process/questions were any different when you went through it a few years after Rykielz


----------

